# Honor EMUI discussion thread



## Digit-Brand (May 24, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000* & *up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

The new Honor 10 comes with a bunch of pretty notable features. This includes that striking design, the dual-rear camera setup, the near bezel-less display and a whole lot else. However, Honor has also done a lot under the hood, namely with the OS.

The company’s new EMUI 8.1 system is based on Google’s Android Oreo OS, so you get also the goodies that come with it. These includes notification dots, Picture-in-Picture mode, Autofill and more. Through EMUI 8.1, the company has added a bunch of new features that make the best use of the capabilities of the Honor 10.

AI is a pretty big feature of the Honor 10. The company has roped it in to work its magic in the gallery. The *Advanced Smart Gallery* in EMUI 8.1 aims to automatically recognises the scene in a picture and then categorises it all under respective headings. It should make it a lot easier to find pictures of your pet.

There is also a *Highlight 2.0* feature which can goup together moments like birthdays, trips, sports and more. It’s like a ready-made album.

Have you ever looked at something and wanted it. With the Smart Image shopping feature, you could take a picture, long press on the product you want, and then the AI will try to figure out what it is. Once it does that, it will redirect you to Amazon where you’ll be able to buy that for yourself.

Another pretty interesting feature in EMUI 8.1 is *Easy Talk*. So, you know how you have to should when you are talking in a crowded street or push the phone into your ears when the other party is whispering. Easy Talk aims to put an end to that by automatically adjusting the volume.

*Of course, these are just some of the ways EMUI 8.1 aims to improve the user experience. What more do  you think EMUI can offer you? Any new features or additions?* 

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 *worth ₹30K and up to *₹70,000 PayTM money. *For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2018)

Make EMUI close to stock android like OxygenOS and Motorola's UI are. That's all that matters for a lag free (and in turn frustration free) experience. The additional functionality mentioned above can be implemented without needing to mutilate android.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2018)

So, I just came across this:
Huawei will stop providing bootloader unlocking for all new devices


> Earlier this month, we wrote about Huawei and Honor users not being unable to access the page for generating bootloader unlock codes. The page was removed with no explanation, but they were at least still taking requests in a Google Doc and giving out bootloader unlock codes. Today, the news is much grimmer. Huawei (and Honor) will stop providing unlock codes completely.
> *www1-lw.xda-cdn.com/files/2018/05/huawei-bootloader-1024x727.jpg




Why is Honor shooting itself in the foot? If you want users to have better experience, let them decide whether they want to switch to a better rom or stick with whatever nonsense, ad-serving, bloated ui is given by OEM.


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2018)

>issues caused by ROM flashing

Could you elaborate what issues are caused by ROM flashing? Other than your promoted apps getting replaced?

Edit: This question is for OP.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 28, 2018)

Issue  = Analytics getting stopped on consumer devices by flashing it clean.


----------



## Kaushik Halder (Jun 2, 2018)

I also like the stock Android experience....Honor can change their mind try to do something like stock.


----------



## Sagar Khalasi (Jun 4, 2018)

Honor EMUI is giving thrilling experience with New users. It is like smooth as fresh fruits. But there are some new features like some android phone is giving. 

3D Touch or more options while click
More on notifications setting to read priority
Android P side bar from left or right
More battery saving option
Dual 4g sim support
5G as It is future in India 
All the best... Keep Going...!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2018)

Sagar Khalasi said:


> Honor EMUI is giving thrilling experience with New users. It is like smooth as fresh fruits. But there are some new features like some android phone is giving.
> 
> 3D Touch or more options while click
> More on notifications setting to read priority
> ...


Slow down buddy. Real 5G won't be here unless all 2G, 3G networks die.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2018)

Sagar Khalasi said:


> It is like smooth as fresh fruits.


Fruit like apple?


----------



## Minion (Jun 9, 2018)

I prefer stock UI with minor modification to Android just like oxygen OS. Heavily modifying OS is pointless it increases bugs, makes device slower and makes the update process slower.


----------



## Ashutosh Rajput (Jun 16, 2018)

WILL THERE BE REGULAR UPDATES TO THIS?


----------



## owais007 (Jul 6, 2018)

I used phones with custom UI and stock UI, what i experienced is summarized as:
LOOK & FEEL: custom UI is way more cooler than stock, you're getting lot of animations and looks to you interface. on the other hand stock UI is  a little boring. 
PERFORMANCE: No doubt here stock UI performs better way better than customs, due to heavy customization and animations used on custom UI it makes user experience a little dull over the course of time. And even good configuration phones get slow. 
Now its up to the user what he requires performance or looks....


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 6, 2018)

owais007 said:


> Now its up to the user what he requires performance or looks....


User want to have looks and operation system of apple phones no matter how stupid they are but cost 3000 rs only.


----------



## ankushv (Jul 6, 2018)

1 Dual 4g
2 Video call via dialler
3 Auto call recording 
4 Good multi format media player
5 Good Music player with enhanced sound options .

I'd guess these are the advantages of custom ui vs stock android .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2018)

ankushv said:


> 1 Dual 4g
> 2 Video call via dialler
> 3 Auto call recording
> 4 Good multi format media player
> ...


Still, a custom UI doesn't have to look like trashy iOS copy or have removed/disabled core settings.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 7, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Of course, these are just some of the ways EMUI 8.1 aims to improve the user experience. What more do you think EMUI can offer you? Any new features or additions?


Stock android please, it helps in every sense, features that Honor 10 provides is good but the stock Android experience is something each customer demands, every company who has done it has benefited over the past years, take the example of Asus m1 over xiaomi note.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 7, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Stock android please, it helps in every sense, features that Honor 10 provides is good but the stock Android experience is something each customer demands, every company who has done it has benefited over the past years, take the example of Asus m1 over xiaomi note.


They want customers to buy new phones every year. I think it is called plan obsolescence.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 7, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> They want customers to buy new phones every year. I think it is called plan obsolescence.


Maybe!


----------



## Akshaysrk (Jul 8, 2018)

EMUI is best custom UI as seen but i didn't like the app drawer it must be redesigned and make it something like stock android . Hope they make it something different in android P


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 14, 2018)

There is no need to spend so much effort in UI while it comes with lots of bugs and bloatwares.If you guys need to do something for yourself in the phone you manufacture then just modify the animations of stock android and with some essential applications as others insisted.That could make the shot


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> They want customers to buy new phones every year. I think it is called plan obsolescence.


Bingo


----------



## Akshaysrk (Jul 14, 2018)

TechGeek1 said:


> There is no need to spend so much effort in UI while it comes with lots of bugs and bloatwares.If you guys need to do something for yourself in the phone you manufacture then just modify the animations of stock android and with some essential applications as others insisted.That could make the shot


You can try custom os instead of that ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

Akshaysrk said:


> You can try custom os instead of that ?


Why would he when Honor doesn't gives warranty for unlocked bootloader and rooted phones?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

Akshaysrk said:


> EMUI is best custom UI as seen but i didn't like the app drawer it must be redesigned and make it something like stock android . Hope they make it something different in android P


They could make update to give stock android on oreo. If they do it, it would increase their sales.


----------



## Akshaysrk (Jul 15, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> They could make update to give stock android on oreo. If they do it, it would increase their sales.


Probably would make it but i like the ui much better than miui


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 15, 2018)

Akshaysrk said:


> Probably would make it but i like the ui much better than miui


All apple copy ui are lagy and non sense. I will buy 2 year old apple phone if I want apple ui in cheap price.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> All apple copy ui are lagy and non sense. I will buy 2 year old apple phone if I want apple ui in cheap price.



This is exactly the reason why 3-4 year old overpriced iphones are still selling in India. Those should've been recalled or sent for recycling already.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 20, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This is exactly the reason why 3-4 year old overpriced iphones are still selling in India. Those should've been recalled or sent for recycling already.


People in USA are getting 100$ iphone 6s and iphone se from ebay.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> People in USA are getting 100$ iphone 6s and iphone se from ebay.


That's USA, not India. Here people will sell off kidneys to buy overpriced things for showing off.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's USA, not India. Here people will sell off kidneys to buy overpriced things for showing off.


Yea, some of my punjabi friends bought second hand iphones for swag factor and they use it with powerbank everytime I see them using thier phones.


----------



## buffetchamp (Aug 11, 2018)

Will honour give android pie to their phones?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

buffetchamp said:


> Will honour give android pie to their phones?


Let them release stable Oreo first.


----------



## @riya123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Make EMUI close to stock android like OxygenOS and Motorola's UI are.


----------



## Minion (Aug 14, 2018)

Honor should start giving stock android with features just like oxygen OS this way they can provide faster updates with less effort


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 16, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> They could make update to give stock android on oreo. If they do it, it would increase their sales.


Yeah, an optional update to let the user choose between a laggy, iOS copy UI or better-optimized one would be great.


----------



## Anonymous7 (Aug 17, 2018)

people shouldnt be compeled with ui.they should have the right to choose between


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 18, 2018)

Akshaysrk said:


> EMUI is best custom UI as seen but i didn't like the app drawer it must be redesigned and make it something like stock android . Hope they make it something different in android P


Wait what...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Minion said:


> Honor should start giving stock android with features just like oxygen OS this way they can provide faster updates with less effort


No, they would rather strong arm their users by not unlocking their bootloaders even if the user wants to update to a better rom themselves.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Yeah, an optional update to let the user choose between a laggy, iOS copy UI or better-optimized one would be great.


They won't even let users unlock bootloaders anymore. Getting an optional upgrade to better UI is out of the question for now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Anonymous7 said:


> people shouldnt be compeled with ui.they should have the right to choose between


They have that choice with any OEM which lets users unlock bootloaders and flash any compatible rom.


----------



## TanmayBhat (Aug 18, 2018)

I want updates from my phone even after 1 year. I want phone to have pure android like Google Pixel and Nexus phones.


----------



## ShankySingh (Aug 18, 2018)

6x having bad looking operating system. Oneplus 6 is looking good. Please make operating system like Oneplus 6.


----------



## nehamalini (Aug 18, 2018)

My friend uses some Samsung phone which she buy for 15 thousand. It is slow. I hope honor emui phones don't have this problem


----------



## VenkatRocks (Aug 18, 2018)

Using pixel rom on my phone. Emui is nowhere close to average.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

When is Honor going to replace EMUI with Android One?


----------



## Minion (Aug 19, 2018)

nehamalini said:


> My friend uses some Samsung phone which she buy for 15 thousand. It is slow. I hope honor emui phones don't have this problem


Samsung mid range phones is garbage she should have invested in better phone


----------



## Minion (Aug 19, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> When is Honor going to replace EMUI with Android One?


Maybe never, people have been requesting for sometime now but they don't want to lose their beloved EMUI Lenovo failed to grab any market share due to poor UI and now they don't even exist 
Same thing gonna happen if honor don't change their attitude and starts listening to user


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 25, 2018)

nehamalini said:


> I hope honor emui phones don't have this problem


EMUI is ugly!


----------



## jithalel (Aug 25, 2018)

Honor emui is bad. Please remove it.


----------



## raunakchawla (Aug 25, 2018)

After using Samsung phones for so many years, I hate any form of custom ui's, including emui. Please make emui look not like a copy of iOS.


----------



## ultimatewarrior (Aug 25, 2018)

I do not like emui.


----------



## thebigredmachine (Aug 25, 2018)

I think Honor can add feature to stock android without making it look like iOS.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Minion said:


> Samsung mid range phones is garbage she should have invested in better phone


People go to a shop and get crap from Samdung, oppo or vivo. 70% smartphone market is still offline.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Minion said:


> Maybe never, people have been requesting for sometime now but they don't want to lose their beloved EMUI Lenovo failed to grab any market share due to poor UI and now they don't even exist
> Same thing gonna happen if honor don't change their attitude and starts listening to user


Nobody knows why Lenovo isn't doing anything except making few overpriced Moto phones which won't have assured updates.
Lenovo vanished because of no user interest. Who'd buy their phones if there are better options are cheaper prices (Zuk was a different thing though)?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

thebigredmachine said:


> I think Honor can add feature to stock android without making it look like iOS.


They can but they won't. Bitter truth.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 25, 2018)

Minion said:


> they don't want to lose their beloved EMUI


It will hurt them in future when people stop buying honor phones.


----------



## Minion (Aug 26, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> It will hurt them in future when people stop buying honor phones.



Yeah, even infinix which recently started doing business in India started offering android one phones


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2018)

Huawei is dismembering the community which helped it grow · Irish Tech


> While many device manufacturers _do_ prevent modification of their phones, it’s not often that these companies reverse that decision. However, that’s exactly what Huawei did. Not only did they reverse that decision, they now appear to be _forcing_ users to revert back to their device’s unmodified state – whether they like it or not. According to reports from the _XDA-Developers_ forum, a recent update for the Huawei P9 actually detects if your device is modified. If it is modified, your smartphone will no longer boot. It’s a clear attack against the users and the community which helped build it up, most notably the company’s own sub-brand. While the update appears to only be available for the Huawei P9 at the moment, there’s nothing stopping the company from doing similar to their other devices too.




John Wu on Twitter


> I am informed that a new Huawei OTA will make installing Magisk unable to boot at all. At this point I might just simply ignore this brand even exists.



Can someone from Honor management directly release a statement why they want to cripple phones of their users? Also, what is stopping Honor from replacing EMUI with android one permanently on all devices?


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 28, 2018)

Its gonna hurt them bad.IDK what made them do so, probably they think all the investment they made in EMUI shouldn't end in vain.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Its gonna hurt them bad.IDK what made them do so, probably they think all the investment they made in EMUI shouldn't end in vain.


It would be in vain if everybody start to ignore their phones. Do you still see people buying micromax, gionee, xolo phones?


----------



## JasmineRoza (Sep 1, 2018)

I use Moto G3. How is emui compared to Motorola's software?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

JasmineRoza said:


> I use Moto G3. How is emui compared to Motorola's software?


You'd probably not like it after using Moto's UI.


----------



## PranoyRoy (Sep 1, 2018)

EMUI offers some customization but at expense of performance and should be removed in favour of stock android.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 1, 2018)

Minion said:


> Yeah, even infinix which recently started doing business in India started offering android one phones


Good manufacturers know what people like and want in a phone. Big manufactureres think they can just get away with selling sub par things at high prices.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Also, what is stopping Honor from replacing EMUI with android one permanently on all devices?


Chinese government. I think google is still not full available there. EMUI is ok for China market but international should have Android One.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 11, 2018)

The EMUI- Motion control features lets you control your device using simple gestures. It offers finer control over the device and extremely convenient way to operate the device. EMUI got four convenient motion control features- Flip, Pick up, Raise to ear and Tilt.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The EMUI- Motion control features lets you control your device using simple gestures. It offers finer control over the device and extremely convenient way to operate the device. EMUI got four convenient motion control features- Flip, Pick up, Raise to ear and Tilt.


Nobody even bothers with these things after 2-3 weeks.


----------



## henrykent52 (Sep 15, 2018)

EMUI is a heavier customization by Honor and EMUI 9 will be based on android 9 pie.


----------



## henrykent52 (Sep 15, 2018)

In according to popular opinions, customers using Honor phones have no knowledge of Android version on their phones because all EMUI versions look same.


----------



## henrykent52 (Sep 15, 2018)

More and more manufactures are opting for a clean and stock android like experience but Honor has always been the opposite for EMUI.


----------



## alexarodriguez (Sep 15, 2018)

Why is Honor EMUI different than Moto E2 android? I am a fan of Moto E2 android.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

alexarodriguez said:


> Why is Honor EMUI different than Moto E2 android?


Because Motorola doesn't supplies the stock rom to Honor. Huawei supplies it to Honor and they want phones to resemble iphones as much as possible.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2018)

Is there any EMUI theme which can change the settings layout and entire UI to look like stock android?


----------



## Vignesh21 (Nov 4, 2018)

The EMUI is great in its AI capabilities but that's not enough. I suggest features such as

More Stock Android Experience with a touch of EMUI
Better Night Mode and Camera Capabilities 
Invert the phone to mute notifications
Faster Charging


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 4, 2018)

Vignesh21 said:


> More Stock Android Experience with a touch of EMUI


NO! It should be pure android one without any EMUI elements. Additional functionality should be optional and user should have full control over the phone, including but not limited to bootloader access.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2018)

Is EMUI a launcher or a complete ROM?


----------



## ankushv (Nov 4, 2018)

I guess just as how xaiomi is doing with ads in every app in their phones Huawei too want to monetise emui like xaiomi in the future . 
Else all the Chinese oem would have stuck to stock android as I'm sure it would be the cheaper option for them .
Their end goal is to introduce ads deeply embedded in their os .
This is the principal reason for them to stick to their custom os skins . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 4, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Is EMUI a launcher or a complete ROM?


It is a highly mutilated rom of android. If it was just a launcher, I wouldn't have complained at all.


----------

